# How can i tell if my fare is Surge while driving?



## Abdul-rahman (Aug 8, 2017)

from time to time, i am in a surge zone (without meaning to be there), go online
get a request 3-4 miles away, takes me out of surge area or i could actually be in surge area as I didn't study the map 100% prior to getting the request.
can i only tell if its a surge fare AFTER the drop off?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

the request will tell you.
If you accepted too quicl and didnt notice, hit the menu button where you have option to stop new requests.
Shows you pax rating and will tell you if it's a surge ride


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Waybill as well.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber shows current surge price status while ride is in motion. Go to screen with pax info, it will have their rating and show the surge, if any.

Lyft does not show the surge during the ride. Sometimes it shows upon request, sometimes not.


----------

